# A RIDDLE



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
at the weekend i was at a friend of mine
he had two new tanks installed in his room.









so my question:

can you advise the capacity of the these two tanks???










have fun

der buette


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

Id say 150 gallons of water thats gonna be all over the floor. Those tanks look like they are gonna fall apart


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

id say 200 gallons
and id say shitty ass setup :laugh:


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

to weezplz you may look to your setup before you writing this sh*t
you are only angry because you are wrong with your 200gallon
go home to your F****** 10gallon tank

PS more than 200


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

take it e-zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

275


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

around 360 g


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

520g i would guess they look like 260's


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

to make an end

both 500gallon

PS:most of you are not very wittily
i hope you are not jealousy to him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

buette said:


> to make an end
> 
> both 500gallon
> 
> ...












> not very wittily


what the hell is that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Other than the fact that the water is brown I don't see anything wrong with either of those tanks, I don't know what you guys are bitching about.

They seem way small for 500 gallon tanks though, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Other than the fact that the water is brown I don't see anything wrong with either of those tanks, I don't know what you guys are bitching about.
> 
> They seem way small for 500 gallon tanks though, what are the dimensions?


 i think he menat 500g combined


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

1000


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I've seen a 240, and a 300 gallon, and they're freakin enormous tanks... I don't think you can really tell by looking at the picture, theres nothing to really compare to the tanks, except the little footstool... and I think you can't tell the quality of a tank by looking at a picture either.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

no way either of those tanks is 500G, even if he meant they are 250G each they are still too small! I've got a 275G, and thats 7ft x 2.5ft x 2ft, and ALOT larger than those!

Maybe he means 500litres, as is from that good old metric country...Germany!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he went overboard on the BWE


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

that tank cant be any bigger than 4' x maybe 16" x 22"


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

buette said:


> to make an end
> 
> both 500gallon
> 
> ...


 are you kidding bro? what makes you think can run your mouth to us like that? i hope no one's jealous bc that's the ugliest set up i've ever seen, forget the size.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

this is one angry thread. as a member who speaks german and english, i would advise foreign or non-english speaking members to bone up on english language vernacular as well as popularized insult spellings therein before trying to insult people with mumbo jumbo that we can't understand and are bound to get big laughs out of. not that we're not taking you seriously, it's just that anyone can type randomly assembled letters and pretend they're insulting words in some other language. why the hostility from die heimat anyway? don't ask a question if you don't want answers.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Other than the fact that the water is brown I don't see anything wrong with either of those tanks, I don't know what you guys are bitching about.


 exactly and he might have that stuff that u put in the tank to get the "mirky water look"...as far as size, can't tell from these pics. We also request getting close ups to see its inhabitants.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

killerbee said:


> as far as size, can't tell from these pics.


 you can easily tell they arent 250g or 500g though!!


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

take the pic again!!! and put a ruler or something to compare it too near or on the tank... but yea.. it doesnt look like a 500.. unless that foot rest is a FULL size one..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks roughly 20 w x 24 or so inche tall x round abouts 4 to 5 foot

looks like 125's to me but it is tough to judge in photos


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

look about 180 gallons each to me. Looks like they are roughly 6'x2'x2' each


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> no way either of those tanks is 500G










Tell your friend to give us the dimensions, and we'll tell him how many gallons he has. There is no way that is 1000 gallons there, sorry.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

how big would it have to be 500 gallons? like 9 feet long? they dont look like 9 foot tanks to me...unless thats a TINY room...

i agree about the language thing, who knows if hes even misunderstanding our comments... no offense or anything, but if you're gonna post in a forum where the majority is english, make sure you have a firm grasp of english before throwing insults...


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

buette said:


> to make an end
> 
> both 500gallon
> 
> ...


 Looks to me like they are 500 gallons COMBINED. This guy doesnt seem to have the best grasp of the english language, so just let him be.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> buette said:
> 
> 
> > to make an end
> ...


 they are never 250 Gal each, they would have to be alot larger than that to be even near 250G!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Playboydontcurr said:


> Id say 150 gallons of water thats gonna be all over the floor. Those tanks look like they are gonna fall apart


 what you talking bout willis?









Other than the murky water that will probably go away within a few days, I see nothing wrong with that setup...maybe he should paint/stain the canopy to make iit look better but that's about it.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

EnFuego said:


> look about 180 gallons each to me. Looks like they are roughly 6'x2'x2' each


 Thats what i was thinking and gave my answer of 360 for both.

I have a 240 and looks way bigger then those tanks.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

By comparing the dimensions of the tank to the cup on the floor, which is probably 6"-7"...I would say that it's two 72"Lx24"Wx30"H tanks. That would make it 450 gallons total. Maybe the angry German fellow meant 500 US gallons combined.

I agree with the other people though. There was no reason for the first two people who commented to trash this guy's setup. Unless they both happen to be European Jews who are also Holocaust survivors and they believe buette is a Nazi sympathizer just because he's from Germany.









Who knows. I'd still like to see more pictures to determine the actual dimensions and also see the inhabitants.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

the tanks are 125g tanks i believe, i have one and is almost identical with the dimensions i have come up with based on other objects in the picture. i estimate that ottoman to be 15"-18" because of the size comparison to the glass on the floor. the glass is about 5-6" tall, 3 glasses make up the length of the ottoman and it's about 4 ottoman's for the length of the tank = 60" in length. 3 glasses make up the width of the tank, about 18" and the height is about 4 glasses, 24" or so. 60x18x24 is what the tank looks like, if these are the dimensions, then it is 113 gal... it would probably be 60x20x24. which equals a 125 gallon based on the pfury calculator. so 250g for both

i can't believe i actually cared enough to come up with these calculations.. i was just bored... no one should have bagged him on the setup, to each his own. at least he doesn't have neon substrate, i hate when people buy that.. it's so tacky.. the darkness on his tanks is probably from black water extract. that's what my tank looked like after the top exploded off of the bottle and it started gushing into my tank. it ends up looking like you have iced tea for water.


----------

